# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان يواجه أنغولا في النصف النهائي

## مرهف

*- تأهل المنتخب الانغولي الى الدور نصف النهائي لبطولة الامم  الافريقية الثانية للاعبين المحليين(شان 2011), بعد تغلبه على نظيره  الكاميروني بالضربات الترجيحية (8-7), اثر انتهاء مباراة ربع  النهائي التي جرت اليوم السبت بام درمان (السودان) في وقتها الرسمي  والاضافي بنتيجة التعادل (0-0).  و سيواجه الانغوليون في الدور قبل النهائي المنتخب الوطني يوم الثلاثاء  بالخرطوم, بينما تجمع المباراة الثانية لنفس الدور المنتخب الجزائري ضد   الفائز  من مقابلة تونس-جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية, التيتجري حالياً .    وللتذكير, تأهل المنتخب الجزائري مساء أمس الجمعة الى  الدور نصف النهائي,  عقب فوزه على جنوب إفريقيا بنتيجة (2-0).      
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم أنصر منتخبنا الوطنى
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النصر لنا بأذن الله 
*

----------

